
Apple plays hardball with FBI, but not China - tosseraccount
http://www.france24.com/en/20160219-usa-apple-plays-digital-privacy-hardball-with-fbi-but-not-china
======
freewizard
I didn't see Apple treat FBI and China any different in this case:

Apple gave FBI the iCloud backup data for US customers (under some US law);
Apple will give or might have been giving China gov the iCloud backup data for
Chinese customers (under a China law).

you may not like Apple or China, but it's not fair to blame Apple for favor
China in any known privacy case so far.

